# Cosco Scenera Install-ABOUT TO LOSE IT!!!!



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

We are trying to install these new Scenera's we bought to avoid renting carseats at the airport & we are about to kill eachother!!!! LOL. I insisted we practice today plsu our car is too small to bring them so we have to use them to drive to the airport.

Right now, we are doing the baby's seat...rear facing... the bottom, front part of the seat feels secure (we are using LATCH method) BUT it can wiggle left & right alot AND if I am understanding the instructions, it's telling me NOT to use the 3rd tether to anchor it which means when I push on the back of the seat it just totally goes up in the air toward the back seat?????


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> We are trying to install these new Scenera's we bought to avoid renting carseats at the airport & we are about to kill eachother!!!! LOL. I insisted we practice today plsu our car is too small to bring them so we have to use them to drive to the airport.
> 
> Right now, we are doing the baby's seat...rear facing... the bottom, front part of the seat feels secure (we are using LATCH method) BUT it can wiggle left & right alot AND if I am understanding the instructions, it's telling me NOT to use the 3rd tether to anchor it which means when I push on the back of the seat it just totally goes up in the air toward the back seat?????


That's the way it's designed to work. The seat is installed securely rear-facing if you hold it near the belt path and try to move it. It should move less than 1" in either direction. You will probably need to put something like a noodle or rolled up towel underneath to get the proper angle.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx so much. It just seems so strange but I am reading more online & yes, it does seem to be the case. We don't have pool noodles so I'll try a rolled up towel.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes a rolled towel (I toss one in my luggage when traveling, or in a pinch I've used a rolled sweatshirt) is a necessity with the RF Scenera.


----------



## thencamehenry (Jul 15, 2009)

We have one for travel/my husband's car and there's no way around it - it's a pain to install RF. However for our purposes it was just the best seat for the price. Here are some tips...

1. Definitely roll up a towel. Our seat came with a clear plastic cover and we stuffed the towel in that to carry through the airport to save luggare room.

2. It helps to loosen the cover near the belt path and reach your hand under to pull the belt as you tighten it.

3. This is hard to explain but crucial in my husband's Civic so bear with me. First I clip both the latches (or seat belt) in. Then to tighten I move the front seat as far forward as it will go and fold it as far toward the dashboard as it will go (opposite of reclining it). I climb in and kind of sit on the back of the front seat. As I tighten the belt I push my hips/pelvis into the top of the carseat. And also do the thing with my hand in the beltpath simultaneously. This plus the towel allows me to get a pretty snug fit. Still not as good as my Britax with just a knee and a quick tug but I feel very comfortable with it.

I hope that helps. It's still not easy but after doing it a few times I can now get it in a rental car pretty easily. Good luck!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I suspect that nearly every carseat is a pain in the butt to install the first time. I have a Scenera for travel and have uninstall and reinstalled that puppy so many times, it's a piece of cake now but the first time I nearly tore my hair out.

I've only done seatbelt installs (my mom's car has LATCH but the others I've installed in haven't so I just stick with the seatbelt). I use the trick that thencamehenry described in #3: climb in, press my hips into the top of the seat and yank as hard as I can on the seatbelt from the center of the seat (I just reach under the cover).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I actually find the scenera easiest to install with the seatbelt. I use a locking clip to prevent tilt rfing, but you don't have to. The LATCH is so narrow it's challenging. But after you do it a couple of times and figure out the quirks it's not a hard install at all.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I love my Scenera but can't stand it with LATCH. The seatbelt is much much easier for me both FF and RF. And yes, make sure to only test for tightness at the beltpath.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I prefer the seatbelt with the Scenera as well. Also, if you are installing the seat in the center, make sure you can use LATCH in the center (most just have it outboard and you aren't allowed to use one from each side in the center).

And definitely, definitely try the "lifting the cover" trick. I absolutely have to do that with mine to get it tight enough.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx for all the replies! We are back from our trip & I wanted to update my post...we fooled around with towels & just didn't feel good about our RF install for dd2 with the Scenera.  We are probably going to return that seat. We hauled our infant bucket with us & used the carseat backpack for that one. We did bring our Scenera for DD1 FF and got a good install in our Prius but then the rental car we got (impala) had a non moveable headrest in the backseat & we were never thrilled with that install but it was tight (latch) at least.

I tell ya though-that seat is LIGHT. I was able to carry it through the airport with such ease. And dh got a great install on the plane too.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just returned from a trip where I learned how to install the Scenera right outside the rental company. Pulled my hair out for an hour or so, but eventually we learned that the carseat is 1. impossible to install using latch 2. it's hard, but not impossible, to get super secure install using the seatbelt without a noodle or towel. It didn't budge a bit at the beltpath. I'm really happy with the seat overall and I urge you to reconsider returning it because it can definitely be done.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It is possible to install with latch, but I find it much easier with the seatbelt personally.


----------

